
“video” conferencing with 1% the bandwidth? - calchris42
https://hackernoon.com/video-conferencing-without-the-video-6330ee1b1e3e#.7xmx6bhqm
======
calchris42
Author here. Very curious of HN community's thoughts on this idea. Would you
use such a system? What for? Why or why not?

We're considering whether to build out the avatar conferencing system. As
mentioned in the blog, there are some obvious pluses and minuses to such an
idea, and likely a lot of less obvious ones not mentioned. Thanks!

